# Engine code question



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a 1968 GTO and have an engine code starting with "WT" on the block, is that the standard, the HO, or the Ram Air II engine? 
And the Rear axle has 519793235 on the passenger side, and CFD on the drivers side.

Any thoughts on how to interpret them would be greatly appreciated, Thanks 
-Dave


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'68 WT was a standard 400, 350hp, 10:75 comp, 4bbl, manual tranny. All WTs were standard no matter what the year. Can't help you with the rearend. There's a date code by the cover on the pumpkin, ex b108 and a 2 letter code stamped on the axle tube. The location on the tube depends on the year of the axle. '68 it was stamped on the back of the tube, drivers side.... Will start with a W, Y or Z.


----------



## djn789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok great! Thanks for the help clearing that up. I will check out the rear end to see if i can find the date and code you described.
Thanks Again,
-Dave


----------

